# Flexible Conduit Inside Wall



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

As far as I know running FMC in a wall cavity is all good, now the last time I fished a wall was IDK, so I'm not really the best source of info for this.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Just don't quote me wrong but if I did recall there were one section in the NEC mention LFMC and LFNMC are limited with length.

Unless you snag into Chicago codes they have strict requirment with it.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> Just don't quote me wrong but if I did recall there were one section in the NEC mention LFMC and LFNMC are limited with length.
> 
> Unless you snag into Chicago codes they have strict requirment with it.
> 
> ...


ONLY when they are used as the EGC, otherwise unlimited length.

Also, your installation is complaint and does NOT need to be secured when fished in a wall.

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> Just don't quote me wrong but if I did recall there were one section in the NEC mention LFMC and LFNMC are limited with length.


In certain situations when used as a EGC, otherwise all good. I almost never use FMC, LMFC, or LFNMC for anything else but short connections to motors, equipment, and switches/instruments.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Just keep in mind that the 360 degrees between pull points rule still applies . That's really easy to exceed with flexible raceways without even realizing it. Keep an eye on what you're doing.


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

...and no concealed angle connectors


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I like to run smurf tube to the attic, and to the crawl, from the panel, if I ever have the opportunity. 

Prevents the wall from having to be opened down the road, just to put in another circuit.

In some situations I'd be sure to duct seal that smurf tube. Don't want cold air meeting moist warm air if you know what I mean.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> I like to run smurf tube to the attic, and to the crawl, from the panel, if I ever have the opportunity.


The last one I did I had some 1 1/4" EMT scrap laying around so I put that in as a future conduit. :thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> The last one I did I had some 1 1/4" EMT scrap laying around so I put that in as a future conduit. :thumbup:


About once a year, i get a job where the last guy thought about the next guy, me in this case, and had dome something cool like that.

Id just like to find the guy and buy him a case of cold ones. It really makes my day.

Last job that was like that had a 12/3 from the panel - ground and noodle made up, black and red wirenutted in th panel and the other side was stripped and terminated in a 4S in th basement. It was about 8 dollars of material and saved me a huge headache.

~Matt


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> In some situations I'd be sure to duct seal that smurf tube. Don't want cold air meeting moist warm air if you know what I mean.


Yah. Tornados.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> About once a year, i get a job where the last guy thought about the next guy, me in this case, and had dome something cool like that.


Yeah well when you have spent years fighting minimum installs on service calls you figure out ways to make yours better for your self and the next spark that comes along.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> I like to run smurf tube to the attic, and to the crawl, from the panel, if I ever have the opportunity.
> 
> Prevents the wall from having to be opened down the road, just to put in another circuit.
> 
> In some situations I'd be sure to duct seal that smurf tube. Don't want cold air meeting moist warm air if you know what I mean.


I'm on the same level.......great thing to do.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I'm on the same level.......great thing to do.



We usually pull a few up and down for future use......put them in a box and don't terminate them in the panel till needed.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

voltz said:


> ...and no concealed angle connectors


I recently had to snake a #8 thru one of those some hack buried in the wall at the panel. Same hack installed a 100 amp sub panel in PVC/EMT and greenfield thinking the pvc would act as a EGC.


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I recently had to snake a #8 thru one of those some hack buried in the wall at the panel. Same hack installed a 100 amp sub panel in PVC/EMT and greenfield thinking the pvc would act as a EGC.


I can imagine what your wire looked like when it come thru that connector


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> About once a year, i get a job where the last guy thought about the next guy, me in this case, and had dome something cool like that.
> 
> Id just like to find the guy and buy him a case of cold ones. It really makes my day.
> 
> ...


About a year and a half ago I had a job to add three ceilling lights in three different rooms or a really old home with nasty plaster and lath. When I measured out and started to cut the first ceiling box in Bang, my jab saw hits the origional octagon box in the ceiling covered over with plaster and a blank cover...
..I got so excited that I went into the other rooms and took a closer look at the centers and Voiala...they all had boxes in the ceiling covered over...WTF who covers over center lights...? I told the lady I would pretty much be there all day and I was out in a few hours.....Can anyone tell me when does that EVER happen...?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

captkirk said:


> About a year and a half ago I had a job to add three ceilling lights in three different rooms or a really old home with nasty plaster and lath. When I measured out and started to cut the first ceiling box in Bang, my jab saw hits the origional octagon box in the ceiling covered over with plaster and a blank cover...
> ..I got so excited that I went into the other rooms and took a closer look at the centers and Voiala...they all had boxes in the ceiling covered over...WTF who covers over center lights...? I told the lady I would pretty much be there all day and I was out in a few hours.....Can anyone tell me when does that EVER happen...?


I had that luck once. That is rare. She must have complemented you on a clean hole free job.:thumbup:


----------

